# Are shop vacs ‘that’ good?



## Herman (27 Mar 2021)

Hi

Have a 10 inch sliding mitre saw and it’s hooked up to my old Dyson with some smooth bore corrugated pond hose.

It picks up about two thirds of the sawdust.

I was thinking about getting a shop vac.

I need something compact and cheap and was looking at the Screwfix titans. I don’t care how loud it is. I see the cfm flow rate is quite high.

Would it really be that much better? Is there a point where you can only suck up so much and some is always left over? Or would it be really brilliant ?


----------



## Sideways (27 Mar 2021)

Dust extraction on sliding mitre saws is always poor. Even the best ones connected to a quality vacuum lose a good percentage of the sawdust.
You are not doing badly if you are catching 60%
Getting a better vacuum won't improve it to 80%


----------



## Jameshow (27 Mar 2021)

The only benefit of a shop vac is easier emptying. 

I have the £39 Wickes vac which is great and so easy to empty. 

Cheers James


----------



## Jacob (28 Mar 2021)

Mines a Trend T30 and it's pretty good.The auto start socket is very handy and is one big advantage over any ordinary vac. The filter is washable but you really need the bags as well if you are doing a lot.
Came with a very long hose so you don't have to move the machine itself much.


----------

